# Official SWAT hand signals



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

That's hilarious! :smt082


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

Couldn't the one for 'Weak Heart' also indicate female, or would that require putting down the weapon and utilizing both hands, perhaps with a quick wiggle of the hips? Then again that might confuse a newbie into thinking that was the sign for 'Pansie With Arthritis'. :-D


----------

